# Considera usted que los estudios universitario es un paso necesario para ...



## Ker_20

Buenas noches,

Estoy trabajando en unas cortas preguntas para una encuesta que deseo realizar a un grupo de estudiantes. Éstas debe ser en alemán. Necesito ayuda en cuanto a su formulación, no sé si las escribí correctamente o habrá una mejor manera de formularlas.

Las preguntas son las siguientes:

*Betrachten Sie, dass Hochschulstudium einen notwendigen Schritt ist, um einen beruflichen Erfolg zu erreichen?*
_¿Considera usted que el estudios universitario es un paso necesario para alcanzar el éxito profesional? _

< ... >
Agradecería infinitamente su ayuda


----------



## Tonerl

Ker_20 said:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Estoy trabajando en unas cortas preguntas para una encuesta que deseo realizar a un grupo de estudiantes. Éstas debe ser en alemán. Necesito ayuda en cuanto a su formulación, no sé si las escribí correctamente o habrá una mejor manera de formularlas.
> 
> Las preguntas son las siguientes:
> 
> *Betrachten Sie, dass Hochschulstudium einen notwendigen Schritt ist, um einen beruflichen Erfolg zu erreichen?*
> _¿Considera usted que el estudios universitario es un paso necesario para alcanzar el éxito profesional? _
> < ... >
> 
> Agradecería infinitamente su ayuda



*Beachten/Bedenken Sie, dass eine  Hochschulausbildung ein  notwendiger Schritt ist (wäre/sein würde), um einen beruflichen Erfolg zu erzielen.*
_¿Considera usted que el estudios universitario es un paso necesario para alcanzar el éxito profesional? _< ... > 

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> *Beachten/Bedenken Sie, dass eine  Hochschulausbildung ein  notwendiger Schritt ist (wäre/sein würde), um einen beruflichen Erfolg zu erzielen.*
> _¿Considera usted que el estudios universitario es un paso necesario para alcanzar el éxito profesional? _
> *Was ist wichtiger für Sie? Privat- oder Berufsleben?*
> _¿Qué es más importante para usted? ¿su vida personal o profesional?_
> 
> Saludos



Bitte, Tonerl,* beachten* Sie, dass c_*onsiderar *_*bedeutet*: * der Meinung sein*, dass.


Mi propuesta es:

_¿Considera usted que el estudio universitario es un paso necesario para alcanzar el éxito profesional?
_Sind Sie der Meinung, dass ein Hochschulstudium ein notwendiger Schritt zur Erzielung beruflichen Erfolgs ist?

No me convence del todo 'ein Schritt', pero en este momento no se me ocurre nada mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Podría cambiarse simplemente por_ notwendige Bedingung _(si es un paso necesario es una condición).

Ps: la versión de Ker no me parecía incorrecta: _Erfolg erreichen_ no me parece equivocado. Der Begriff _Erfolg_ bezeichnet das _Erreichen_ selbst gesetzter Ziele.


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Alemanita!

Womit du natürlich Recht hast, ist, dass es ein "Interrogativsatz" war und somit deine Formulierung: sind sie der Meinung, dass........absolut richtig ist,was ich so früh am Morgen vollkommen übersah, lo siento!

Aber nichts für ungut,das Ende deines Satzes klingt mMn (als ehemaliger Redakteur) etwas "unglücklich" und deshalb würde ich- um Ker eine adäquate Antwort zu liefern- folgenden Satz vorschlagen:
*Sind Sie der Meinung,dass eine Hochschulausbildung notwendig ist,um einen beruflichen Erfolg zu erzielen/erreichen?*

estudios universitarios (educación):
Hochschul"ausbildung"

estudios superiores
carrera universitaria :
Hochschul"studium"  

LG


----------



## osa_menor

Hola a todos,
una variante más:

Sind Sie der Meinung, dass ein Hochschulstudium ein notwendiger Schritt auf dem Weg zu beruflichem Erfolg ist?

Saludos


----------

